# Hey folks! New here!



## MaskedMarauder (May 23, 2008)

hey folks, great looking forum! I look forward to contributing.

This is my crappy site with pics of my masks i've collected over the years

http://www.nastymasks.com


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome---cool mask


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard Masked. You're gonna love it here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings MM, welcome to the forum. Nice mask collection!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome! Cool Collection. Don't let CrossBlades see Cuddles. You might have to get a better alarm system at your house.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow nice mask collection .
some of those eyes look really real.
welcome MaskedMarauder


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's an impressive collection. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice collection of masks!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome, great pic's*


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome to the forum! Hope you like it, its awesome.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome. Cool masks - thanks for sharing.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome, those are very cool masks!
Let me know if you ever want to part with them.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site! Great looking mask collection. I'm new here too, still overwhelmed by all the info available.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! Nice collection of masks.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum...great masks


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Great looking masks. You're quite the collector.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice collection ya got going there. Welcome!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello MaskedMarauder and welcome to HauntForum!! Thank you for sharing the pictures of your masks, they are wonderful!!*  



BoysinBoo said:


> Welcome! Cool Collection. Don't let CrossBlades see Cuddles. You might have to get a better alarm system at your house.


 LOL ... to true!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

glad to have you aboard really nice collection very cool!


----------

